# طريقة عمل دائرة power supply



## fkar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

طرية عمل الدائره والرسومات المساعده وفكره عمل الجهاز مع البرنامج المستخدم في رسم الدائره العمليه 
كل هذا على الملف أدناه:3:

http://rapidshare.com/files/65443816/PowerSupply.rar.html

وأي خدمة:76:


م. فكري طلعت يحيى ..................... هندسة الكترونيات منوف:78:


----------



## fkar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ايه يا جماعه ... الموضوع مش عاجب حد ولا ايه
ولا الرابط مش شغال؟؟


----------



## مالك ددباس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## mmech_72 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

يا ا ستاذي الكريم الرابط لايعمل


----------



## م احمد العراقي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

لم استطع التعامل


----------



## fkar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط شغال يا جماعه انا مجربه
هحاول ارفعه تاني او اضعه في المرفقات
بس هو شغال


----------



## fkar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*power supply*

الملفات موضوعه في المرفقات

:3:
ومن خلال الرابط ادناه تستطيع تحميل البرنامج المذكور في المرفقات

http://web7.topchoice.com/~reifel/ExpressPCBSetup.exe


او يمكنك تحميل الملفات والبرنامج من خلال اللينك الموجود في الموضوع الاساسي

م.فكري طلعت يحيى .......هندسه الكترونيات منوف:78:


----------



## osama_tl3at (12 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ومجهود كويس تشكر عليه

بالتوفيق يا بشمهندس


----------



## amiesab (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي على هدا المجهود و الله يبارك فيك


----------



## faez085 (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## Dr.a (13 فبراير 2010)

أرجو المساعدة فى طريقة عمل power supply


----------



## Dr.a (13 فبراير 2010)

:84:


dr.a قال:


> أرجو المساعدة فى طريقة عمل power supply


----------



## سامر ابو عذيه (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي fkar


----------



## Dr.a (19 فبراير 2010)

ماهى فكرة عمل دائرة power supply


----------



## Dr.a (19 فبراير 2010)

فين المرفقات


----------



## Dr.a (19 فبراير 2010)

:11:


----------



## labseeker (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_moh (20 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## Creatives (20 فبراير 2010)

رجاءا المساعدة في تحوير computer power supply لاخراج 30 فولت مع 5 امبير و ذلك لتغذية جهاز CBC شركة Mindray مع الشكر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Creatives (20 فبراير 2010)

*رجاءا المساعدة في تحوير computer power supply لاخراج 30 فولت مع 5 امبير و ذلك لتغذية جهاز CBC شركة Mindray مع الشكر و جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdonasar (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاتحادية (24 فبراير 2010)

عاشت ايدك على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## raed kaoud (3 مايو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## raed kaoud (3 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:75:


----------



## jootv (5 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ضرار الرفاعي (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (6 مايو 2010)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس ترفعه تانى لان الرابط مش شغال
يا ريت نرفع على الميديا فير لان الرابيد شير بقى حاجة رخمة


----------



## mahmoudelsharnouby (5 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmood (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي على هدا المجهود و الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ahmed nematalla (7 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خييييييييييييير


----------



## كرعان (9 مايو 2011)

thank y


----------



## كرعان (9 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## كرعان (9 مايو 2011)

thank you for this great work


----------



## yasser73 (12 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبقرينو333 (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حرصا منى على المشاركة الفعالة فى منتدانا الغالى وضعت لكم رابط خاص بتحميل كتب فى مجال الهندسة الاليكترونية راجيا من الله ان ينفع الاخوة الاعضاء وان يكون فى ميزان حسناتى وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء عدم استخدام الدوائر الموجودة فى الكتب فى مايسىء ويضر ولا ينفع وارجو منكم الدعاء لى 
الكتاب الاول 


Electronic Components المكونات الإلكترونية 1
Resistors المقاومات 1
Resistors In Series And Parallel المقاومات في التوالي و التوازي 4
Series Connectionالتوصيل على التوالي 4
Parallel Connection التوصيل على التوازي 4
Variable Resistors المقاومات المتغيرة 5
Formulae To Memorize قوانين هامة 5
Capacitor المكثفات 6
Types Of Capacitorsأنواع المكثفات 6
Circuit Symbol الرمز بالدائرة 7
How To Read A Capacitor's Value? كيفية قراءة قيمة المكثف 8
Capacitors In Series And Parallel المكثفات في التوالي و التوازي 9
Variable Capacitors(Trimmers) المكثفات المتغيرة 9
Applications Of Capacitors 9
Inductor الملفات 9
The Circuit Symbol Of An Inductor Is الرمز بالدائرة 10
The Unit Of Inductance وحدة قياس الحث 10
Transformers المحولات 10
The Diode الوصلة الثنائية 12
Forward Biased Junction التوصيل الأمامي 13
Reverse Biased Junction التوصيل الخلفي 13
Diode Voltages فرق الجهد على الوصلة الثنائية 14
Diode Characteristics خصائص الوصلة الثنائية 15
Half Wave Rectification توحيد نصف الموجة 15
The Reservoir Capacitor 16
Full Wave Rectification توحيد كامل الموجة 17
The Steering Diode 18
The Diode Gate 18
The Zener Diode 20
Basic Diode Definitions 21
The Thyristor الثيرستور 23
The Triac And Diac 26
The Crowbar 27
Transistor الوصلة الثلاثية 27
The Unijunction Transistor الترانزيستور أحادى الوصلة 28
The Junction Transistor الترانزيستور ثنائي القطبية 29
Junction Transistor Biasing انحياز الترانزيستور ثنائي القطبية 29
*الكتاب الثانى *:


 *Transistor Currents التيار المار في الترانزيستور *​
 *The Transistor As A Switch الترانزيستور كمفتاح فتح وغلق *​
 *The Small Signal Amplifier مكبر إشارة *​
 *Emitter Stabilization*​
 *The Load Resistor مقاومة الحمل *​
 *Typical Circuit Voltages*​
 *Amplifiers In Cascade*​
 *The Tuned Amplifier*​
 *The Common Emitter Amplifier*​
 *The Common Base Amplifier*​
 *The Common Collector Amplifier*​
 *The Phase Splitter*​
 *The Class A Power Amplifier*​
 *The Push Pull Power Amplifier*​
 *The Complementary Push-Pull Amplifier Part 1*​
 *The Complementary Push Pull Amplifier Part 2*​
 *The Directly Coupled Amplifier*​
 *The Darlington Pair ثنائية دارلنجتون *​
 *Field Effect Transistors ترانزيستور تأثير المجال *​
 *Transistor Fault Finding كيفية معرفة عيوب الترانزيستور *​
 *Base Bias Resistor 2 Open Circuit إذا كانت المقاومة الثانية لانحياز الترانزيستور تالفة*​
 *Collector Load Resistor Open Circuit إذا كانت مقاومة الحمل تالفة *​
 *Emitter Resistor Open Circuit مقاومة المشع تالفة *​
 *Emitter Capacitor Short Circuit*​
 *Integrated Circuits الدوائر المتكاملة *​
 *The Operational Amplifier*​
 *Opamp Characteristics*​
 *Setting Opamp Gain*​
 *The Opamp As A Comparator*​
 *The Opamp As A Temperature Alarm*​
 *The Opamp As A Timer*​
 *The Opamp As An Audio Mixer*​
 *Opamp Dual Power Supplies*​
 *Most Common IC S And Its Functionality*​
*الكتاب الثالث :*


 Electronic Transistor Ignition For Cars ترانزيستور الكتروني لبدء تشغيل السيارة​
 Windshield Wiper Robot Or Interval Timer دائرة توقيت متعددة الفترات الزمنية​
 Digital Tachometer جهاز قياس رقمي لحساب عدد اللفات التي يقطعها الموتور في الدقيقة​
 Frost Indicator دائرة لتوضيح تجمد المياه​
 Electronic Watchdogدائرة انذار ضد الاصوات المزعجة​
 Multifunction Car Interior Illumination دائرة توقيت للاضاءة الداخلية للسيارة​
 12v Or 24vdc To 220vac Converter دائرة لتحويل التيارالمستمر(12–24فولت)الي تيار متردد(220فولت)​
 Parking Radar دائرة رادار تستخدم في اماكن الانتظار​
 Car Booster 2 X 100w مكبر صوتي للسيارة بقدرة 100وات ستريو​
 Car Alarm دائرة انذار للسيارة​
 Car Light Warning Alarm دائرة انذار لإضاءة السيارة​
 Anti Speaker Plop For Car Booster دائرة لتلافي الشوشرة اثناء فتح وغلق مكبر صوت كاسيت السيارة​
 250w 24vdc To 220vac Inverter محول من 24 فولت تيار مستمر الى 220 فولت تيار متردد​
 Remote Controlled Car Alarm System (Rf) دائرة انذار للسيارة بالتحكم عن بعد (ترددات الراديو)​
 Remote Controlled Car Alarm System (Ir) دائرة انذار للسيارة بالتحكم عن بعد(بالاشعة تحت الحمراء)​
 Code Lock​


*الكتاب الرابع :*


Alarms And Indicators
A-Kemo Circuits
1- Siren Max. 1 Watt, 3...9v--Air-Raid Siren No. B010 دائرة سرينه 1 وات 
2- Fbi-Siren 12v 15w No. B035 سرينة المباحث الفيدرالية الأمريكية
3-Space Siren No. B036 دائرة تنتج صوت سرينة الفضاء 
4- Sensor Number Lock No B037 دائرة إغلاق بشفرة 
5 - Sound Generator Morse-Practice-Set
6- Light Barrier 12 V No. B045 دائرة مانع ضوئي
7- Gas Sensor / Spirits Tester No. B051 دائرة إنذار ضد الغازات والحريق 
8-Destroyer Siren No. B052 دائرة إنذار ضد الكسر ( كسر الزجاج )
9- Metal Searching Device No. B055 دائرة للبحث عن المعادن 
10-Infrared Light Barrier, Range > 18m No. B062 دائرة انذار اشعة تحت الحمراء بمدى 18 متر
11-Water Detector No. B070 دائرة إنذار ضد الماء 
12- Martin Siren German Police Siren 12v Max. 15w No. B077 سرينة البوليس الألماني
13- Lie-Detector No. B087 دائرة كشف الكذب 
14-Co Jack Siren 12v 15w No. B091 سرينة الكوجاك 
15- Universal Alarm system for
16-Tone Generator 6...12v No. B103 دائرة مولد ذبذبات 
17- Ship Siren No. B104 سرينة السفن 
18- Robot-Voice No. B107 دائرة تصدر صوت الإنسان الآلي 
19- Alarm Display No. B198 دائرة توضيح وجود جهاز إنذار 
20- Infrared Light Barrier Max. 50m No. B213 دائرة مانع ضوئي 50 متر 
21-Ultrasonic Distance Alerter/Alarm System No.B214 دائرة إنذار بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية
22- Smoke Alarm 12v= No. B217 دائرة إنذار ضد الدخان 
Other Circuits
1- Power Supply Failure Alarm دائرة إنذار ضد سقوط مصدر القدرة 
2-Theft Preventer Alarm دائرة إنذار ضد السرقة 
3- Rain Alarm دائرة إنذار ضد الماء او المطر 
4- A Simple Electronic Buzzer دائرة جرس إليكتروني 
5-Water Level Indicator With Alarm دائرة توضيح مستوى الماء 
6- Melody Generator For Greeting Cards دائرة مولد نغمات لبطاقات التهنئة 
7- 4 In 1 Burglar Alarm دائرة إنذار سرقة 4 في 1 
8- Brake Light Flasher دائرة فلاشر 
9- Car Anti Theft Wireless Alarm دائرة إنذار سيارة لاسلكي 
10- Fire Alarm دائرة إنذار حريق 



*الكتاب الخامس :*
1- Daylight Alarmجرس إنذار ضوء الشمس 
12- Factory Siren سرينة مصنع 
13- Police Siren سرينة الشرطة 
14-Big Ben Sound صوت ساعة بيج بين 
15- Beeper 
16- Infrared Beam Barrier/ Proximity Sensor دائرة مانع ضوئي 
17- Gate Alarm إنذار بوابة 
18- 5 Zone Alarm System نظام إنذار لخمسة مناطق 
19- Miniature Loop Alarm دائرة إنذار صغيرة 
20- Modular Burglar Alarm نظام إنذار ضد السرقة 
21- Radio Wave Alarm دائرة إنذار ضد أشعة الراديو 
22- Enhanced 5 Digit Alarm Keypad لوحة مفاتيح تستخدم مع نظام الإنذار( شفرة خماسية ) 
23 - Enhanced 4 Digit Alarm Keypad لوحة مفاتيح تستخدم مع نظام الإنذار
24- Water Activated Alarm دائرة إنذار ضد الماء
  

*الكتاب السادس :*




Audio Circuits
1- Fm Oscillator مذبذب تنغيم ترددي 
2- Universal Mono Pre-Amplifier
3- Universal Mono Pre-Amplifierمكبر ابتدائي للإشارة الصوتية الأحادية 
4- Stereo Riaa Pre-Amplifier مكبر ابتدائي للاشارة الصوتية (ثنائية)
5- Police Siren سرينة الشرطة
6- Police Siren سرينة الشرطة 
7- 2.5 Watt Audio Amplifier مكبر صوت قدرته 2.5 وات
8- Dual Input Amplifier Moduleدائرة تكبير ثنائية الدخل 
9- Dual Tone Control Module For Audio Mixer
9- Dual Stereo Vu Meter Leds
10-7w Mono Audio Amplifier مكبر صوت احادي قدرته 7 وات 
11-2 X 30w Audio Power Amplifier مكبر قدرة للصوت (2 * 30وات)
12-400w Mono / Stereo Amplifier مكبر للصوت 400 وات (احادي/ثنائي)
13-300w Mono Mosfet Amplifier
14-600w Mono / Stereo Mosfet Amplifier
15-Power Meterدائرة قياس مستو قدرة الصوت 
16-Digital Controlled Preamplifier دائرة مكبر ابتدائي بنظام التحكم الرقمي
17-Ir Transmitter دائرة ارسال بواسطة الأشعة تحت الحمراء
18-Guitar Headphone And Preamplifier مكبر صوت ابتدائي للجيتار
19-10 Band Graphic Equaliser اكواليزر بياني 10 نطاقات​ 

*الكتاب السابع :*


20-Power Supply And Switching Module مصدر قدرة وكارت فتح وغلق
21-Mono Vu-Meter 10 Leds
22-Stereo Vu-Meter 2 X 10 Leds
23-Precision Stereo Vu-Meter 2 X 15 Leds 
24-Audio Power Meter دائرة قياس قدرة الصوت
25-Sound Generator دائرة مولدة للصوت
26-Telephone Amplifier دائرة مكبر للتليفون
27-Mono 90wrms Valve Power Amplifier Module
28-Valve Control Amplifier دائرة تحكم عن طريق الصمامات 
29-High-End Control Amplifier دائرة مكبر ذات تحكم في الخرج 
30-Passive Preamp With Rf Remote Controller
دائرة مكبر ابتدائي مزودة بريموت تحكم (عن طريق موجات الراديو)
31-Electronic Record/Playback Module كارت تسجيل واعادة التسجيل
32-High-End Mono Mosfet Power Amplifierدائرة مكبر عالي القدرة لاشارة صوت احادية


*الكتاب الثامن :*


3Audio\Hi Fi Applications 
1- Ic-Radio Hf-Mf-Lf No. B013 دائرة راديو 
2- Fog Horn, 5w No. B015 دائرة توليد صوت تشويش 
3-Fm Oscillator 2w No. B018 دائرة إرسال تعديل ترددي( مذبذب 2 وات)
4- 6-Channel Microphone Music Light No. B022 دائرة مكسر 6 قنوات صوت و ضوء 
5-Audioscope No. B027 دائرة أوديوسكوب 
6- Listening-Stethoscope No. B069 دائرة تصنت من خلال الحائط 
7- Universal Pre-Amplifier No. B073 Super Wideband: Approx. 10 Hz...150khz
دائرة تكبير من 10-150 هيرتز
8- Amplifier 12w No. B075 دائرة تكبير 12 وات 
9- Amplifier 80 Watt No. B086 مكبر 80 وات 
10- Microphone Preamplifier No. B090 دائرة مكبر ابتدائي للميكروفون 
11-Special Antenna Amplifier 30 ... 850 Mhz No. B099 دائرة تكبير للهوائي 
12-Vhf-Receiver 9v= No. B100 دائرة استقبال ترددات مرتفعة جدا 
13-Stereo-Tone-Control No. B110 دائرة تحكم في النغمات لصوت ستريو 
14-Stereo Amplifier 2 X 8 Watt - 6...15 V No. B114 دائرة مكبر ستريو 8 وات 
15- Amplifier 8 Watt No. B115 دائرة مكبر 8 وات 
16- Mini-Vhf-Oscillator No. B117 Vhf دائرة مذبذب إرسال ترددات 
17- Stereo-Amplifier No. B122 2 X 2,5 Wattدائرة مكبر ستريو 2.5 وات 
18- Stereo Led-Volume Indicator 2 X 11 Led's No. B124
19- 200w – Amplifier No. B125 دائرة مكبر 200 وات 
20- Stereo-Decoder No. B127 دائرة استريو ديكودر( تشفير إشارة ستريو ) 
21- Led-Recording Level Indication Led Volt- And Ammeter No. B130
22- Stereo - Mixer Unit No. B131 دائرة ميكسر استريو 
23- Mono Sound Controller Separate Treble, Bass And Volume
24- Electronic Melody "It´S A Small World" No. B145 دائرة توليد نغمات 
25- Electronic Melody "Coo Coo Walz" No. B146 دائرة توليد نغمات 
26- Fm-Receiver No. B156 دائرة استقبال تعديل ترددي 
27 - 3-Tone Gong No.B164 دائرة جرس باب ثلاثة نغمات 
28- Ultrasonic Dog Whistle No. B179 دائرة لتوليد ترددات مسموعة للكلاب 
29 - Amplifier 1 Watt No. B182 دائرة تكبير قدرتها 1 وات 
30 - Antenna Amplifier Approx. 50...1000 Mhz No. B199
31 - Amplifier 50 Watt No. B205 دائرة تكبير 50 وات 
32- 6-Melody Generator No. B237 دائرة توليد نغمات 
Other Circuits
1- 2 Watt Audio Amplifier دائرة تكبير 2 وات 
2-Ecm Mic Preamplifier دائرة تكبير لدخل الصوت​  
*الكتاب التاسع :

*3Audio\Hi Fi Applications 
1- Ic-Radio Hf-Mf-Lf No. B013 دائرة راديو 
2- Fog Horn, 5w No. B015 دائرة توليد صوت تشويش 
3-Fm Oscillator 2w No. B018 دائرة إرسال تعديل ترددي( مذبذب 2 وات)
4- 6-Channel Microphone Music Light No. B022 دائرة مكسر 6 قنوات صوت و ضوء 
5-Audioscope No. B027 دائرة أوديوسكوب 
6- Listening-Stethoscope No. B069 دائرة تصنت من خلال الحائط 
7- Universal Pre-Amplifier No. B073 Super Wideband: Approx. 10 Hz...150khz
دائرة تكبير من 10-150 هيرتز
8- Amplifier 12w No. B075 دائرة تكبير 12 وات 
9- Amplifier 80 Watt No. B086 مكبر 80 وات 
10- Microphone Preamplifier No. B090 دائرة مكبر ابتدائي للميكروفون 
11-Special Antenna Amplifier 30 ... 850 Mhz No. B099 دائرة تكبير للهوائي 
12-Vhf-Receiver 9v= No. B100 دائرة استقبال ترددات مرتفعة جدا 
13-Stereo-Tone-Control No. B110 دائرة تحكم في النغمات لصوت ستريو 
14-Stereo Amplifier 2 X 8 Watt - 6...15 V No. B114 دائرة مكبر ستريو 8 وات 
15- Amplifier 8 Watt No. B115 دائرة مكبر 8 وات 
16- Mini-Vhf-Oscillator No. B117 Vhf دائرة مذبذب إرسال ترددات 
17- Stereo-Amplifier No. B122 2 X 2,5 Wattدائرة مكبر ستريو 2.5 وات 
18- Stereo Led-Volume Indicator 2 X 11 Led's No. B124
19- 200w – Amplifier No. B125 دائرة مكبر 200 وات 
20- Stereo-Decoder No. B127 دائرة استريو ديكودر( تشفير إشارة ستريو ) 
21- Led-Recording Level Indication Led Volt- And Ammeter No. B130
22- Stereo - Mixer Unit No. B131 دائرة ميكسر استريو 
23- Mono Sound Controller Separate Treble, Bass And Volume
24- Electronic Melody "It´S A Small World" No. B145 دائرة توليد نغمات 
25- Electronic Melody "Coo Coo Walz" No. B146 دائرة توليد نغمات 
26- Fm-Receiver No. B156 دائرة استقبال تعديل ترددي 
27 - 3-Tone Gong No.B164 دائرة جرس باب ثلاثة نغمات 
28- Ultrasonic Dog Whistle No. B179 دائرة لتوليد ترددات مسموعة للكلاب 
29 - Amplifier 1 Watt No. B182 دائرة تكبير قدرتها 1 وات 
30 - Antenna Amplifier Approx. 50...1000 Mhz No. B199
31 - Amplifier 50 Watt No. B205 دائرة تكبير 50 وات 
32- 6-Melody Generator No. B237 دائرة توليد نغمات 
Other Circuits
1- 2 Watt Audio Amplifier دائرة تكبير 2 وات 
2-Ecm Mic Preamplifier دائرة تكبير لدخل الصوت​  
*الكتاب العاشر :
*3-Tone Control Circuit دائرة تحكم في النغمات 
4-Audio Line Driver دائرة تكبير تستخدم لتطويل كبلات الصوت
5- Tda2030 8 Watt Amplifier دائرة مكبر 8 وات 
6-Audio Notch Filter For Audio Frequencies 100hz - 10khz دائرة منقي للإشارة الصوت
7- 6 Input Mixer دائرة ميكسر 6 قنوات 
8-Hi-Fi Preamplifier دائرة مكبر صوت هاي / فاي 
9- Peak Reading Audio Level Meter دائرة قياس اعلى مستوي لخرج الصوت 
11- Doorphone Intercom دائرة انتركوم للباب 
12- Computer Microphone دائرة لاستخدم ميكروفون عادي مع كارت الصوت الخاص بالكميوتر 
13-3 Band Graphic Equalizer. دائرة ايكواليزار 20 ديسيبل 
14-Voice-Over Circuit دائرة تحميل صوت باستخدام ميكروفون علي إشارة خرج مكبر صوت
15-Quadraphonic Amplifier مكبر صوت لأربع قنوات دخل 
دائرة قياس مستوي الصوت باستخدام 16-Audio Vu Meter 8leds
17-Amp With Tone Controls & Soft Switching دائرة تكبير مع التحكم فى النغمة
18-Audio Level Meter دائرة قياس لمستوى الصوت 
19- Stereo Channel Selector دائرة اختيار بين عدد من إشارات الاستريو 
20- Low Cost Intercom Using Transistors دائرة انتركم 
21- Infrared Head Phones


*ارجو منكم الدعاء لى ولوالدى وان يتغمدة برحمتة 
وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء عدم استخدام 
الدوائر الموجودة فى الكتب فى ما يغضب الله 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد 

واترككم مع رابط التحميل 

http://www.nekhely.com/Main/Kits/KITS-electrobook.htm:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::31::31::31::14::14::14::14::14:

*


----------



## محمد صابون (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamadtaiara (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الرابط مش شغال
The file of the above link no longer exists
لاقولنا حل
*


----------



## eng.mohmedsalah10 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمدبدوي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مطلوب دائره بور سبلاي 24فولت14 امبير بس ياريت تكون بسيطه وزات قدرة تحمل عاليهمع مراعات توضيح المكونات ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

مشكور ونترقب المزيد


----------



## samoha-991 (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا والى الامام


----------

